# Stop Posting the BMW VS Audi Billboards/Ads!



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

It's been done. 






That is all. :angel:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you
for the love of god enough is enough!


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Speaking Audi and BMW bill boards... has anyone seent this new great ad... Just Kidding!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TopDownInFL said:


> Speaking Audi and BMW bill boards... has anyone seent this new great ad... Just Kidding!


:violent::behead::bang:


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

Now I can finally stop pasting my original comment.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Bump this to the top


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

1985mb said:


> Bump this to the top


And another bump for good measure!


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

the audi billboard about the new a4 with the slogan "your turn BMW" pisses me off. i downshift and haul ass past it to make myself feel greatttttt


----------



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

This ranks right up there with the fox-deer through the grill going 145 on the autobahn,lol


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

New threads on this topic. :violent:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

WINDonSKIN said:


> This ranks right up there with the fox-deer through the grill going 145 on the autobahn,lol


Haha, yeah I give it about another month and it will probably resurface again.


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sick of seeing that pic. Seriously.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

chicagofan00 said:


> It's been done.
> 
> That is all. :angel:












This one, or the other set that has been around for years? Just want to make sure I don't post the wrong one.


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

^ AAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## slyfocks (Jul 3, 2008)

BMWFM1 said:


> Bump.


Just to stir the pot...:eeps:


----------



## HT417 (Dec 22, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

I want to make another one just as a joke, but im scared of the beating I will take for it :lmao:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bump


----------

